# Kitchen grinder(disposal) to grease trap



## chris kennedy (Aug 31, 2018)

Doing a commercial kitchen and today the plumbers failed an inspection due to the fact the grinder was draining through the grease trap. Inspector said it had to go to sanitary.

Anyone have a code reference to back this up? Inspector didn't site code.

Thanks


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 31, 2018)

IPC (2012) 1003.3.2 where food waste grinders connect to grease interceptor a solids interceptor shall separate the discharge before the grease interceptor. 

And of course your AHJ may have amended this section or a memorandum of agreement with public works that differ.


----------



## Flexo (Aug 31, 2018)

The 2012 IPC "*1003.3.2 Food Waste Grinders.* Where solid waste grinders connect to grease interceptors, a solids interceptor shall separate the discharge before connecting to the grease interceptor. Solids interceptors and grease interceptors shall be sized and rated for the discharge of the food waste grinder. Emulsifiers, chemicals,enzymes and bacteria shall not discharge into the food waste grinder."


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 1, 2018)

Yep. Should not have been designed that way, plumber should have flagged this on the drawings.  
We have visited this before:

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/garbage-disposal-not-to-interceptor.1713/

However, it did not always read like this in Florida.  Here is 2001:

https://www2.iccsafe.org/states/Flo...pter 10_Traps_Interceptors and Separators.pdf


----------



## RJJ (Sep 7, 2018)

Problem is that these small grease traps don't do the job and the code is way behind.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 7, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Inspector said it had to go to sanitary.


IPC allows it to go to the grease interceptor with a solids separator. The UPC does not unless approved by the AHJ

UPC 1014.1.3 
Unless specifically required or permitted by the AHJ no food disposal unit or dishwasher shall be connected to or discharge into a grease interceptor. Commercial food waste disposer shall be permitted to discharge directly into the buildings drainage system.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 7, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Doing a commercial kitchen and today the plumbers failed an inspection due to the fact the grinder was draining through the grease trap. *Inspector said it had to go to sanitary*



Good inspector, knows his stuff!

You don't want the bathroom toilet paper and what ever the public flushes going into that GT either!


----------



## Mech (Sep 25, 2018)

Was the grease trap sized for the volumetric flow rate of the pump plus the kitchen fixtures?


----------



## HForester (Sep 27, 2018)

The 2018 IPC (Section 1003.3.2) _eliminates_ the provision of a solids interceptor to enable connection of a FWG to a GI. This really puts remodel/renovate work in a tizzy because of this typical situation: an old strip center tenant space has a GI (parking lot) for a tenant space. The remodel is gut and a new kitchen is installed (with an FG). "Sorry, the FG has to go to the sanitary, around the GI." A lot more work in some (many?) cases.  The funny thing is that the old tenant kitchen has an FWG going to the GI and everything was "fine".   Now it is not. Doesn't make sense in some cases.  

There is a proposal (P124-18) attempting to make a change for the 2021 IPC that would make an allowance for existing installations _provided that the GI is sized for the load contributed by the FWG_.  The proposal failed the Committee but a Public Comment is trying to resurrect the proposal.


----------

